
Truth, beauty and annihilation: my quest for chess mastery - jonbaer
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2016/sep/14/truth-beauty-and-annihilation-a-life-in-chess
======
neaden
A good article on pursing excellence in a game, or any arbitrary activity
really. I find the idea of becoming really good at a game interesting, but I
bounce around too much to ever really give it a shot I think. There are so
many boardgames, cardgames, and computer games out there that I've never
really made an effort to get good at any. My grandparents used to be devoted
Bridge players. They read books, they went to tournaments at hotels, and
played frequently with friends. They both had decades of experience with one
game. On the other hand I doubt I'll be playing a game like Hearthstone or
Netrunner two years from now even.

------
jnordwick
Exceeding long winded and repetitious:

tl;dr

Losing in chess is probably more pain than pleasure in winning (repeated
almost every other paragraph). So becoming excellent at chess might not give
you pleasure it might make you a freer person. (this last part isn't too well
described actually).

Kind of a painful read after the first couple pages actually.

